# Kayak Storage



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
What is the best way to store a poly kayak. In my particular case I am refering to a swing, I hav eheard some people say just on the garage floor, other say on it's side etc.

My problem is that I rent and cannot mount a proper sling on the wall or ceiling.

I have considered having a stand-alone bunk system made from metal. Cost is an issue so if anyone has any bright ideas.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mine sits on its side on a concrete floor in the garage. No signs of deformation after 12 months


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My yak just gets put on its side, and a couple of cushions underneath for a bit of stability. It seems to be happy enough. She is just over a year old now. Should I have given it a birthday party?

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mine usually sits on the garage floor in anticipation of its next wetting, but I do have some racks that I've made which you could probably get away with in a rental property.

Ive just used 2 90 degree metal angle brackets (300mm x 450mm) to which I've screwed a 600mm length of timber (3x2 pine) to the 450mm edge. These are then screwed /bolted onto the timber studs on the garage walls (if you have brick walls you'll need to dynabolt them or use plugs and screws)

This sits above head height so that I lift the tak above my head and sit it on the racks. That way the garage floor remains clear and the yak isnt in the way. Cost all up about $10 if that.

I'll post pics tomorrow if I get the chance


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey - I've only got plaster walls and ceiling - with almost no studs. So the chances of bringing a wall down is fairly high.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got two of my kayaks sitting flat on the floor in my office. It is cool enough inside that I don't have worry about any hull deformation. I leave my Malibu X-Factor on my truck rack most of the time. Last summer I left my OK Drifter in the saddle mounts on my rack and I wound up with flat spots on the hull. To prevent that from happening to my X-Factor, I built a rack that provides support for a large portion of the hull. The rack is 244cm in length, 82cm wide and is attached to my Thule X-Sporter racks. I made an aluminum frame with a plastic bed, to which I glued closed cell foam. The foam conforms to the contour of the hull. The weight of the hull is spread over such a large area there is no deformation, even when it is left in the sun for hours. I also use a cover on the yak to protect it from the heat and UV rays. The obvious advantage of storing the yak on my truck is that it makes it much easier to get out and fish.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Pheonix,
I have 2 Swings, I have them on there sides leaning up against the wall in the shed. I have been storing them like this for almost a year and there is no sign of them getting out of shape, cheers.
Jebster...


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Same as for most - on its side in the back yard. I've folded some pool noodles in half to chok it up - so I don't have to clean it of grass and crap each time I want to use it.

DGax65 - I can see you getting a lot of work done. Mate, if I had mine within eyeshot of where I work, I'd get nothing done.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

PhilipL
I've had that problem. My yak was five feet from my desk and my office was five minutes from a launch ramp. By 2:30 - 3PM everyday I was trying to wrap up so I could get out on the water. Now, I'm married and my wife expects me to come right home after work. :shock: Those two kayaks that are in my office are, unfortunately, not in the office that I work in most of the time. I have an off-site facility that is used primarily for storage of test equipment. It also happens to be where I store and work on my kayaks. My regular office is in a building that overlooks the kelp beds that are just outside of San Diego Bay. It is a good thing that I don't have a window in my office, because I'd never get any work done. I walk aroung the parking lot at lunch and I can watch dolphins and sea lions working bait schools just off shore. That is why I keep one yak stored on my truck. The motivation to go fishing is right before my eyes and I don't have to drive 30km to get my kayak and get back to the water.


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi phoenix,
The best thing I have found is a couple of old bean bags. Just replace the beans every couple of years. keep an eye on council clean up days and you will surely pick up a couple.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine aren't plastic but my favourite of the moment sits on a fold out baby change table - allways ready to lift onto the car.

nice & soft and should be ideal for a plastic SOT.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Perception recommend storing kayaks on side so have done that with mine since buying them on two lengths of 4x3 timber padded.

Mine are also outdoors, as are hundreds around the GC, although that is not preferred option; after 10 months in the weather the espri is as new in appearance.

They are going to be slung from carport roof in due course, when I eventually assemble the components, then they will be supported deck down


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have my Prowler 15 stored on its hull above the garage on a long shelf. I have placed two thick rubber cushions underneath the bow and the stern. So far so good. The thickness of these kayaks ensures that no warping SHOULD occur, providing the right climatic conditions are observed. If too hot, there might be some slight warping. So far, I have never had a problem.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

On its side against the wall is recommended or deck side down if you have to leave it on the ground.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I am currently thinking of building a metal frame, similar to what they have at Anaconda - with a webbing or military spec mesh trampoline which would hold the yak at an angle. This would also be better considering I have only a single garage + mountain bikes & surf gear in there.

As I want to be able to store up to 5 yaks. 2 doubles and a single of my own + when friends come to stay.

Anyone good on here with metal?


----------

